# Graphics problem with the Sims 1



## Sweet-N-Petite88 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi all!  Oh boy am I in a rut... I've always had SOME type of problem with my Sims game, but nothing as weird as this. First of all, I have a Dell PC ('99 model), and I've recently installed Windows XP. As far as my Sims game goes, I haven't played it or had it on my pc in well over a year. Yesterday, I got the urge to play it and installed it. Usually, Hot Date has a hard time installing, but this time all of the expansion packs (everything but Deluxe, Online and Making Magic - I don't have these) installed without ANY problems, so I was THRILLED! But...

I noticed that when I was loading the game the screen was black. The music was playing and it was processing, but it's supposed to show the logo of whatever version you have, in this case, Superstar. When it loaded finally, the screen was frozen but I could hear the music. I closed the program and tried again. This time, the screen was also black, and after loading I sat and waited. Eventually it loaded to where I could click on a house. When I did, it took me to that house.... ALMOST. Part of the neighborhood was on the screen and part of the house/occupants and Sims tab were on the screen. When I clicked "Go here" and clicked away the image of the sim's face was still there, and anything I clicked on would overlap itself and finally freeze. I pulled the game onto the bar with Tab + ALT and pulled it up again. THIS time the graphics where so fuzzy and colorful and the game still was frozen. This is quite upsetting; I REALLY want to play my Sims! T_T

Now here's the strange thing... my graphics drivers should be up to date because I have XP now, and they worked fine with this game BEFORE I ever installed XP. So why is this game having MORE problems now than when I had WindowsME? I saw on the Sims official site that I might have to downgrade my driver because it might be too advanced or something.  Maybe I should just move on to the Sims 2.  But I bought it once and it wouldn't load on my pc so maybe not.  But anyway, any help would be much appreciated.....


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

it could quite possibly be an issue with RAM, Windows XP needs a fair bit more RAM than ME but without info on your system we are unable to tell... to get info on your system go to the start menu, click run then type dxdiag in the box, a box should appear just click no for now, press the save all information button and look in the document it creates, please copy and paste all the info under "system information" and "display devices" that should give us the info we need


----------



## Sweet-N-Petite88 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh right, sorry about that. I'd forgotten how to do that, thanks. =)

Ok, under "System Information" it says:

*Time of this report: 5/22/2008, 17:44:41
Machine name: MYPC
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation 
System Model: L800r 
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel Pentium III, ~790MHz
Memory: 382MB RAM
Page File: 284MB used, 636MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode*

and under "Display Devices" it says:

*Card name: Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller (Microsoft Corporation)
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82810
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_7125&SUBSYS_43328086&REV_03
Display Memory: 32.0 MB
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (16 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Dell E770s
Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
Driver Name: i81xdnt5.dll
Driver Version: 6.13.0001.3198 (English)
DDI Version: 8
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 702845 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: i81xnt5.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/3/2004 22:29:38, 161020 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-3265-11CF-48EF-3363A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x7125
SubSys ID: 0x43328086
Revision ID: 0x0003
Revision ID: 0x0003
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run*

I'd also like to add that under "DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps" it says:

*Shogo (DX7) - Registry: Error, ExeFile: ()*

I'm not sure WHAT Shogo is but evidently it's a file in my registry that's corrupt or damaged. It told me to reinstall it but since I don't know what it is... I can't install it. =\


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry, not much i can do, the system should be able to play it, i have a feeling you are going to need someone quite more advanced than me... the drivers certainly wouldn't be too "new" and i really do not think it i a driver problem because it is the final retail driver...

the only other thing i can think of is that it the card could be overheating... check inside the case (while the computer is off of course) for any dust, clean it out even if it doesn't have a lot of dust then check if the fan is working correctly


----------



## Sweet-N-Petite88 (Jan 12, 2008)

It's weird though, but just recently I did clean the inside of my tower and it had a TON of dust inside, but that was well before I installed the game. It's okay though, I'll eventually figure this out. Guess I'll head to the gaming forums... Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

if anything try the Maxis or Sims forums they will (i hope) know more about it in general
have you checked for dust in any heatsinks? my processor was overheating and i thought there was no dust until i checked the heatsink... solved the problem easy, download a program called Speedfan its free of course, just check the temps and post em here don't be too worried if it comes up with a lot of flames... yet  but besides that it seems that i cant do anything, but like i say my experience is limited... no doubt someone else here can help you...


----------

